# Best Homemade Tools >  DIY Bearing Removal Technique

## tsbrownie

If you don't have a puller handy, this technique may allow you to remove a bearing in some circumstances. I had to remove bearings from a rusty gate wheel. Don't have a puller, but this technique worked well for me. (And it was free!)





MATERIALS
- Piece of steel wire (coat hanger)

----------

baja (Feb 21, 2020),

cmarlow (Feb 23, 2020),

Gregraper33712 (Feb 21, 2020),

greyhoundollie (Feb 28, 2020),

Jon (Feb 24, 2020),

Moby Duck (Feb 20, 2020),

mwmkravchenko (Feb 20, 2020),

n9dug (Feb 24, 2020),

Okapi (Feb 24, 2020),

oldpastit (Feb 21, 2020),

Peefjay (Feb 20, 2020),

Quinton 357 (Feb 20, 2020),

rlm98253 (Feb 20, 2020),

Seedtick (Feb 20, 2020),

sossol (Feb 23, 2020),

that_other_guy (Mar 1, 2020),

tonyfoale (Feb 23, 2020),

tooly (Feb 21, 2020),

Tule (Feb 21, 2020),

verticalmurph (Feb 20, 2020),

wolfpaak (Feb 21, 2020)

----------


## mbshop

Nice ! I use a half curved punch. Made for this. But i think i like your idea if there is space.

----------

greyhoundollie (Feb 28, 2020),

tsbrownie (Feb 21, 2020)

----------


## cmarlow

Sweet, not what I expected, used easily available materials, solved the problem completely.

----------

greyhoundollie (Feb 28, 2020),

tsbrownie (Feb 23, 2020)

----------


## Radioman

You call that jammed in there?
You ain’t seen nothing yet.

----------

greyhoundollie (Feb 28, 2020),

Slim-123 (Feb 28, 2020),

tsbrownie (Feb 23, 2020)

----------


## tsbrownie

> You call that jammed in there?
> You ain’t seen nothing yet.



Truly. My favorites are where I have to take them out with the angle grinder and chisel. And with gate wheel bearings you don't even want to think of what the dogs have done to it over the years. That ain't just rust coming off of there. In way of full disclosure, I had to re-video the removal segment four times so by the time I finally got past 1) bad focus, 2) neighbor drowning out sound, 3) phone ringing it was pretty loose. Murphy is always looking over my shoulder when I try to video these home projects!

----------

greyhoundollie (Feb 28, 2020)

----------


## Okapi

There is a good alternative to the very complicated expander tool made for that purpose which needs time to action, yours is a lot faster and easier, the limit can be the resistance of the all parts, but I want to try when this problem comes.

----------

greyhoundollie (Feb 28, 2020),

tsbrownie (Feb 24, 2020)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks tsbrownie! We've added your Bearing Removal Tool to our Automotive category,
as well as to your builder page: tsbrownie's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Bearing Removal Tool
 by tsbrownie

tags:
bearing, disassembly

----------

greyhoundollie (Feb 28, 2020),

n9dug (Feb 29, 2020),

tsbrownie (Feb 24, 2020)

----------


## Jon

Congratulations tsbrownie - your Bearing Removal Tool is the Homemade Tool of the Week!

Tough week to win, especially with a section of a coat hanger! But this one hit on three of our favorite homemade tool characteristics: clever, simple, and free.

Some more nice builds from this week:

Optimized Voltmeter Leads by mklotz
Swivel Top Nuts by katy
Dustless Vacuum Blaster by tony b
Hardened Steel Drilling Method by shopandmath
Tool Rack by revwarguy
Thin Strip Jig by Christofix
Magnetic Welding Jig by Made in Garage
Bar Stock Bender by Kwandotechnic
Beam Props by thehomeengineer
Adjustable Bench Vise Jaw Jack by rgsparber
Adjustable Vise Shim by mklotz
Belt Grinder Drive Wheel by House_Work
Belt Sander by Kwandotechnic
Spin Painting Machine by Mr.DK DIY
Router Table by rep
Hydraulic Jack Gasket by kess
Folding Sawhorse by bobs409

tsbrownie - we've added your tool entry to our All Homemade Tool of the Week winners post. And, you'll now notice the wrench-on-pedestal award in the awards showcase in your postbit, visible beneath your username:



You'll be receiving a $25 online gift card, in your choice of Amazon, PayPal, or bitcoin. Please PM me your current email address and award choice and I'll get it sent over right away.

Nice work!  :Thumbs Up:

----------

marksbug (Feb 29, 2020),

tsbrownie (Feb 28, 2020)

----------

